# Ideal approx weight gain per week?



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Following on from Karen's Barking Heads thread, does anyone know what the ideal recommended weight gain would be for a cockapoo that will probably be around 8-10kg fully grown?

I remember when I took Biscuit (who is now just over 10kg) to his puppy classes and he used to get weighed and would gain around 200-500g per week and they were always happy with this. I'm sure they said around 300-500g per week was a good steady gain up until around 6 months of age?


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Jane,
Kody is now 15 wks and weighs 6.2 kg I'm not sure what he weighed at 8 wks when I bought him home, he's been gaining about 300-500g a week although last week was probably a bit less due to his tummy upset and only being able to eat fish & rice. Jo x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

When does the weight gain ease off as Molly's weight gain has only been around 500g since beginning of August??!!  
They were happy with her weight then but she's not gained much since... If only the wee monkey would eat more ... 

xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Little Molly is probably all grown up and is slowing with the getting heavier and taller bit!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Little Molly is probably all grown up and is slowing with the getting heavier and taller bit!


I hope so Ruth but she's definitely on the lean side... You're tiny little Lola is catching up ..


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeh... I just can't get over Lola's legs! I would kill for them and she has 4.. Lucky girl! She is only 5.7kg! Still slim too


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Yeh... I just can't get over Lola's legs! I would kill for them and she has 4.. Lucky girl! She is only 5.7kg! Still slim too


Ah yes she is still light... It's those pins of hers ... Oh How I'd love to be 'all legs' 

xx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

hmmmm, don't ask me, I have a tub of lard for a puppy now, lol!! 

I'm going to weigh her later, but I can't lift her onto the scales without a crane...ok I may exagerate a little.

I'll post later what she weighs now. Last weigh in she was 4.5 kg a couple of weeks ago I think.


----------

